# CPT for Excision of Fistula



## Chelsey3 (Jun 22, 2011)

Procedure: Ligation and excision of left forearm radiocephalic arteriovenous fistula. 
We are billing 37607 for ligation of fistula, but per documentation the physician went on and circumferentially dissected several aneurysmal sections and then ended up removing the fistula all together. Does anyone have any suggestions on a CPT code for removal of arteriovenous fistula?


----------



## lindacoder (Jun 23, 2011)

Have you looked at 35011??


----------

